# crazy lady



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

Ok. So I think my obsession is really taking hold. I was sitting by the window at costa this morning when I saw a lady walk past holding a puppy. From the short glimpse I got of it I thought it was a cockapoo. I grabbed my coffee and shopping ( luckily I always have a take away cup just in case of moments like these) and, like a crazy lady, chased her and her family down the street.

The puppy was indeed a cockapoo and it was gorgeous. Apricot and wavy and so soft. The lady was great and answered all my questions and emailed me the details of the breeder although I doubt she will have a litter when I am ready.

This has just increased the obsession!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

You can rest assure you are not the only one, when I got Sid and was out carrying him while walking Molly I had a lady drive past she stopped her car ran across the road and wanted to check he was a cockapoo, she then said she really must get one. 
On another occasion a lady ran out her house and proceeded to chase me up the road. People do crazy things when they want something so much. 
Hope you find the one you want. Trouble is your obsession can lead you into getting two like me and many others


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

I have only just convinced my husband that getting one is a good idea. I don't want to push my luck! He would have a melt down if I said I wanted to get two. I wish he was with me this morning as I am sure he would have fallen in love too. I have been so obsessed lately he probably thinks I am making it up or seeing imaginary puppies.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

No wait till you have one then I'm sure her will love it so much that like my hubby he couldn't resist once I planted the idea of two


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

Even finding one at the moment is proving to be a challenge....


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

It will be worth it when you do.
I found Molly after I lost my Labrador and she was from a lady near where I live. Before then to be honest I had never heard of them. Then before I got Sid I was looking for at least six months . I had put my name down for him from the breeder before he was born, so glad I did


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

There is a lady on my street that watches for us to walk past in the evenings. She bought doggie treats just for Maggie.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I was guilty of cockapoo chasing before I got Rufus. I nearly got a traffic ticket once for veering into a no stopping area and parking so I could pat a little red puppy. We still get cockapoo chasers to this day. Usually women who come over and say "I must pat/pick up your dog" as if they are compelled. It must hit some primal mothering nerve. It happens with men too but they usually want to photograph him.


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

I did regret not taking a picture to show the kids once I had left them alone. Hopefully one day soon it will be me and my cockapoo being chased.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

The first thing people say when they pat her is "she's so soft".


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Hold on a second....one of the posters has just had a litter of beautiful black poos....the mum is gorgeous !!!!

Check posts of this week....


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Actually, 2 posters have had pups in the last few weeks.
Emstubs and Wendy.
Do a search to find the posts.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Peanut said:


> Actually, 2 posters have had pups in the last few weeks.
> Emstubs and Wendy.
> Do a search to find the posts.


Wendy is in Portsmouth, you'll find both Tara if you look under cockapoo breeding, maybe worth a look


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

Great.thanks. I will take a look. Would this make the pups f2 then? Is there a big difference in size and temperament between F1 and f2? I have been looking at F1 mostly. Thanks


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Size can vary even with f1 and f2 don't know much about the difference in temperament, both mine are f2 .


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi, mine are also F1s, but if I had to get a third one  it would be an F2. 
Well, knowing how F1s are, there is no chance of having a bad F2...right?
Cockapoo & Cockapoo is surely the right combination. 

I am considering mating Coconut with a Cockapoo girl and I am convinced he would have amazing kids. 

If I were you, I would look into it and no better place than this forum to get some puppies since we have a couple of them having babies.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Size had more to do with the size of the parents and grandparents. I have an F1b Jake. His mom was a Cockapoo and dad was a cocker. He has a very soft wavy coat but it matts terrible. He is a sable parti. He isn't my tallest but he is built like a cocker. He's 28lbs.
My second willow is an F3. Her mom and dad were F2 cockapoos. She is my smallest at 23lbs with a beautiful, soft curly red and white coat that doesn't really matt.
My third ozzy is an F1. Mom was cocker and dad a mini poodle. He is my tallest. 25 lbs and has a wavy but wiry coat. He also doesn't matt much. 
I have to say I would never get another with more cocker than poodle. Jake is amazing but his coat is a nightmare and her has grown to hate being combed. 
I attacked a picture with each one at eight weeks and a little over a year.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Im still the crazy person spottin cockapoos and stalking them ...I've got a radar lol . If you haven't already Tara please read this fab thread x 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=8339


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks

That post was very informative, I think I will still go for an F1 as this is my first. I really like the idea of an American cocker with a toy poodle. I know that Essex Cockapoos breed these but does anyone know of any other breeders?

Thanks


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

Saying that, Essex cockapoos look fantastic and are local to me. I am currently in an email exchange with Donna so may just wait until she has a litter available. If I am accepted that is!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Didn't she say she had a litter due sept ??? Or was it a mating late August / sept ...I can't remember x


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

Yes, litter due September I think so wouldn't be available until end of October at the earliest I guess. I am just waiting to hear back from her, I suspect there is a lot of competition for her puppies.


----------

